# COCHIN BANTAMS



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Overmountain-I have just looked over the Poofy Boys and I am beyond thrilled; they are what I'd hoped Blue would be. Where did you get these two because they sure don't look like hatchery birds? They are absolutely beautiful. And ALL the main show traits, they possess; even a five point comb; that trait isn't easy to get if the breeding stock doesn't have it. While both are great the bigger of the two has the better build. I wasn't too excited about the cochin before but I am now. Poofy Boys are close to show quality and I look forward to getting some chicks from them. Thank you. I can't remember their names. Tick-tock? Clock?? ??????*

*Robin-Poofy Boys are the same size as Blue or so close it hardly matters.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You sound really excited to have them. That's always a bonus. Now you've got something really solid to work with.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes, very excited to have birds where there's such a strong possibility of success in a breeding program.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome!! I’m so glad to hear you say that; I had the same thoughts myself about them but I just don’t know enough yet to say that definitely- I wouldn’t want to claim he was when he wasn’t- but IS a beautiful beautiful boy. 
We got super lucky with our stock from hatcheries and stores with Jackie and Chip from TS, and our porcelain D’Uccles, Charlie, and poofs came from the Texas hatchery... shoot. Ideal. That’s it! Ideal Poultry. I’m so glad you’re happy with them! They’re really quite good boys- have you noticed how they stick right by one another? Twins I tell ya! Except in looks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*They are very nice and so tame. Both came right to me when their cage was open and made no protest at being picked up and held. They will be very easy to work with. Their only flaw is they stand a bit too upright and that will work well with my hens who are too horizontal. This should work out very well indeed.

I'm feeling much better than yesterday. First the loft and then to get the Poofy Boys set up with their new wives.

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE!*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yay! I hope they find their loves acceptable, as they might actually be the appropriate size for those boys!  They looked soooo awkward with those poor little D’Uccle girls. 
I couldn’t be happier that you are pleased- and I agree, especially TickTock (TT) stands a bit too vertical but that really does sound like it’ll all be a good match to work with. I’m excited to see what they can produce as well! 
This little stinker has taken over from momma completely now. How on earth have you managed to breed them so sweet and loving? He’s too young to even really have that instinct- or he would be if he was any other type I guess! I can’t get over it, and I cannot thank you enough. We are all thrilled- my hubbs included- with them all. They are each beautiful and unique. So names stand as follows-
White- Manda Bowie, we’ve been calling her Boo for short. 
Largest brown is Heidi, smallest brown with the darker head is Susie Q. 
Little fella still unnamed, but we have Alarma (usually just say it like ‘larma lol) and then the little poofy girl is now Third Wheel. Named by Tristan and not me- by accident, but it’s too perfect. Prob call her Three or something for short. 
So- this stinker is who I meant- here he is keeping them both warm and safe. He’s protective too already. Love it. 









This is what happens when you plant eggs- you get a bunch of chickens popping up in the pot! 

















This was all the exploring we accomplished today. They like the pot. And the rail. That was good enough! Lol it’s ok, no rush. See that tree in the left of the picture? The coop is going just beside that, across from the other barn basically. As soon as we can rent anything to dig the hole with we are getting started- prob is everything has been booked for months! It’s nuts! We may have an alternative, but these ladies were just the kick in the rear the hubbs needs to find something elsewhere.  Love them all so much Dan. You have beautiful birds, and I don’t know if I said this or not, but I loved the Serama coop, around the tree like that! It’s awesome!!! The entire yard and area is really nice, actually, I would’ve loved to have gotten there before dark! Oh well. Blame the construction workers! (Truth! Mostly anyway- it def wouldn’t have been full dark anyway....) So thank you for taking the time to show us around- it’s awesome! Tristan still giggles about the turkey just letting out the random gobble. We both thoroughly enjoyed ourselves!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I'm glad and thank you for your kindness. The boys seem to like their new hens. Blue is the only unhappy bird in his bachelor quarters. Stinker is the results of years of selective breeding. Personality is a trait high on he list for serama I'm considering for breeding stock. All those things that make up personality are passed on by the parents. Some of my first serama were as mean as snakes and could never be a pet. Again, thank you for the kind words.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Simple truths Dan. That is all. But you’re so welcome anyway!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yay! I hope they find their loves acceptable, as they might actually be the appropriate size for those boys!  They looked soooo awkward with those poor little D’Uccle girls.
> I couldn’t be happier that you are pleased- and I agree, especially TickTock (TT) stands a bit too vertical but that really does sound like it’ll all be a good match to work with. I’m excited to see what they can produce as well!
> This little stinker has taken over from momma completely now. How on earth have you managed to breed them so sweet and loving? He’s too young to even really have that instinct- or he would be if he was any other type I guess! I can’t get over it, and I cannot thank you enough. We are all thrilled- my hubbs included- with them all. They are each beautiful and unique. So names stand as follows-
> White- Manda Bowie, we’ve been calling her Boo for short.
> ...


Love the chickens in the pot!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

_*This is Kimmi's pet cochin. Three weeks old. I don't remember if she named it or not. They certainly grow fast!








*_


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww a little cutie! I think they’re going to be really pretty.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww a little cutie! I think they’re going to be really pretty.


*Since these cochin are new to me I do not know what to expect as far as color goes. The transition from juvenile to adult can change their colors drastically. Right now my guess is that this one will be a blue and white splash when it matures. Mom is black and white splash and dad is blue.*

*My splash serama start life a solid color or colored on top with a white breast and then turn splash with their adult molt.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Since these cochin are new to me I do not know what to expect as far as color goes. The transition from juvenile to adult can change their colors drastically. Right now my guess is that this one will be a blue and white splash when it matures. Mom is black and white splash and dad is blue.
> 
> My splash serama start life a solid color or colored on top with a white breast and then turn splash with their adult molt.*


*OM- The picture I replied with on our email is an example. He now looks like the poofy boys did when they were young but he'll become a splash with his first molt.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *OM- The picture I replied with on our email is an example. He now looks like the poofy boys did when they were young but he'll become a splash with his first molt.*


They will change lots.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I noticed tonight that one of the cochin hens is on the nest. If she were a serama or phoenix I'd know she had gone broody and mark tomorrow as the begin date. Not having any experience with these hens I can only hope.

A d'Uccle is also on her nest. Same situation as above with the cochin. Does anyone know if those long leg feathers should be clipped for brooding eggs?

I could use some broody hens about now. I have some call duck eggs coming in the mail next week.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave their poor legs alone. Sheesh. 

You know first time broodies, sometimes it's just a head fake.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Leave their poor legs alone. Sheesh. *Those very long leg feathers are hardly natural and could cause problems in brooding-Experiment time. The cochin's leg feathers are quite short when compared to the d'Uccle; those feathers must be six-seven inches long.*

You know first time broodies, sometimes it's just a head fake.

*It could be nothing and probably is but with 13 eggs in her nest (10 for the d'Uccle), if they're a broody type it should be soon.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

After raising both the D's and Silkies I can tell you the leg feathers do not interfere with incubation.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! I’ve noticed that on all my D’Uccles- they are incredibly long.... until they wear them off to about an inch and a half. That seems to be a universally acceptable length for my bunch anyway. Until that time they act irritated at anything other than a hard solid surface to walk on because they trip up so often! 
The poofy boys are my only experience so I couldn’t say; I would bet everyone does alright though, or they wouldn’t otherwise have made it as such a popular backyard breed either, or at least as readily. And, the feathers stick out to the sides once they’re down on anything. Despite no professional opinion in the least, I still think they will do just fine. If I’m wrong you can beat me over the head with a sack when you see me next!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Finally, one of the cochin has gone broody. It would seem that they were not happy in their old coop and run.*

*OK on the d feet. Eggs are being knocked from the nest as soon as they have several. I will wait to clip the feathers until I have observed more and see the why of it.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't understand why you have such issue with the little D's and their nests. I didn't have any issues with mine. Never even gave it a thought.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I don't get it either. Either it's the feathered feet or one of them is pushing eggs out. I think I will do the same as I did the cochin; remove one hen from the breeding pen. Right now, only the porcelain is laying so the choice is easy. I'd rather not have the golden neck free ranging with the phoenix so I'll probably set up another breeding pen and Boots the d rooster can take turns in each pen.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The Poofy boys had been working out well, both coming to be held and petted until three days ago when the biggest one attacked his brooding hen. He tore up her face pretty bad and demolished the nest that had the call duck eggs; one day before they were to start hatching. Three eggs ware smashed and the rest scattered around the pen. When I saw what he was doing I removed the rooster and fixed up the nest and put the eight remaining eggs back where the hen could continue to brood them. Two hatched and I assisted three more for a total of five ducklings. The other three eggs were too badly damaged and the ducklings died before piping. In the meantime, Big Poof attacked his brother and would have killed him if I hadn't interceded. Then the attack went on to other roosters, hens, and ducklings. I won't have a mean rooster and I won't sell one or give it away. OM-sorry, I put Big Poof down for the safety of everything else. I have never seen a rooster go on a killing rampage before this. Those roosters and hens that could fly spent the afternoon high up. Surprisingly the Phoenix roosters did not challenge him; just got out and up where he couldn't get.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh. My. Goodness! 

I cannot believe that! That breaks my heart on so many levels- I am SO SORRY that happened. What on earth could have happened to make him 180 so badly????

I don’t blame you for what you had to do, it is what it is. I hate that but I understand of course. That’s insane.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I don’t think I’m going to tell Tristan quite what happened there if you don’t mind. He’s already gotten incredibly timid around any roosters- still won’t even be around Tiny or Chip unless they’re being held right now. I really am just shocked and I cannot believe that happened. He was never that aggressive before. Other than when Chip lost a little piece off his waddle. 

Point being, let me sit on it and I’ll let you know what I tell him about the situation. Not quite a lie but probably not the truth either. Unsure. I’m very sorry for your losses Dan. Incredibly strange.



Edit- did you get any babies from him? Just curious...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I've never had such a meek and mild rooster just... change for no apparent reason. While I had his hen brooding duck eggs, I had 10 of their eggs in the incubator. Now that the ducklings are safely in the brooder, I gave the 10 eggs back to mother cochin to hatch next week and raise; they are from Big Poof. Such a shame to lose so many ducklings and such a beautiful rooster as well. Time to check on Little Poof and Blue who were both beat up pretty badly. If I hadn't been outside, Little Poof would have been killed. While I was putting Little Poof away for safeties sake Blue was attacked and the process was repeated. I thought of caging Big by himself, but just didn't see the point when he'd never be safe to have around.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Right. I had considered it myself; I thought, well I wonder if he could have isolated... but then you can’t ever trust him again regardless. Ultimately I logically followed the same path you did I guess. 

That is such a shame, I hate that he did that to everyone, but I’m really glad poor TickTock had you out there to save him. That’s just.... wow. Glad you do have the eggs at least. Poor babies, I hope Blue and TT heal up nicely for you. I’m stunned. Still. 

Did you consider a necropsy? I guess it’s too late now but wonder if that could’ve pinpointed anything...


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel the need to insert something positive here. 

Hensley is pulling right along- each day I see more activity from her, but each day her flock mates are getting less tolerant too.  They seem to like perching on her head. So. She stays with us during the days, but she does still cuddle up with them at night, and a visit during the day only if nobody is here to keep an eye on her otherwise. If she’s alone she’s a screamer. So that doesn’t work. I tried.  But she feels like she gained a little weight back finally. She’s been drinking some more again and I think that’s made the biggest difference there. I was forcing a drink on her every hour some days just to be sure she get some in her. Anyway- here she is, our silkied little handicapped poofy girl!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no words. I don't think we'll ever understand why something like this happens. 

OM, it makes things a touch better to read that Hensley is still hanging even if the others want to perch on her head. It might be their way of telling her to get out of bed.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Basically! And she’s almost to the point she can start pushing them off- she’s easily their size when healthy anyway. She is standing and taking more steps, we still have the when it goes downhill it snowballs really quickly into a fluffy mass of writhing poof.... but if we can get our hand on her back when it starts she can usually regain her balance. Def odd. 

Truly a tragic court one for the poofy boy. Bad for everyone for sure. There were never any indications of anything like that- they were just FINE- you know Dan would’ve booted him right out if he hadn’t been. I don’t get it, I guess none of us will, it just is. They’re animals.... what makes sense to them is totally illogical to us sometimes..... and so it goes. We can’t allow it to be illogical. Hopefully the offspring won’t carry that psycho gene in there! I’m kidding. It wasn’t genetics, least I’m 99% sure it wouldn’t be. Anyway. Again, sorry to you for the losses Dan, that’s a shame. I’m so happy you recovered as many as you did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's positive on her improvement. It's been a slow go with her. But everyday seems like a tad more advancement in her mobility. If she had given up no way would she eat anything. 

You know they can have neuro things happen to them just like us. I've only seen it a couple of times but they can develop brain tumors, short circuits just like we can.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*OM-I see a huge difference in Hensley's eyes; a good/positive difference showing she is on the road to recovery-yeah. If you don't know what I'm referring to check out the difference in the eyes in today's picture compared to previous pictures.*

*I have concluded that there is a genetic problem with the cochin I got in that trade so many months ago. Now I know why the guy was so eager to have the trio gone and someone else's problem. Hensley is not the only chick to have problems. A younger sister developed a club foot when she was normal at hatch. A brother has leg feathering huge for its size and another with scissor beak. I won't be pairing Blue to the splash hens again. Hopefully, there won't be problems with the partridge/splash cochin chicks hatching next week.

Sorry OM, I wish I had known of this genetic issue before I gave the chick to you.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I've never had such a meek and mild rooster just... change for no apparent reason. While I had his hen brooding duck eggs, I had 10 of their eggs in the incubator. Now that the ducklings are safely in the brooder, I gave the 10 eggs back to mother cochin to hatch next week and raise; they are from Big Poof. Such a shame to lose so many ducklings and such a beautiful rooster as well. Time to check on Little Poof and Blue who were both beat up pretty badly. If I hadn't been outside, Little Poof would have been killed. While I was putting Little Poof away for safeties sake Blue was attacked and the process was repeated. I thought of caging Big by himself, but just didn't see the point when he'd never be safe to have around.*


My condolences, but I have seen it a couple of times in my life, like a switch has been flipped and then unbelievable carnage that doesn't stop until you intervene.. I have seen some downright strange stuff this Spring also. The behavior where my silkie roo latched on to the tom turkey's tail feathers happened again last evening before dusk. The tom was running around with the silkie firmly attached. He has broken three big tail feathers that way. I thought it was an isolated incident but I guess not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not really sorry, PJ, that I'm laughing. I can picture that happening in my head and it's hilarious.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not really sorry, PJ, that I'm laughing. I can picture that happening in my head and it's hilarious.


It's the strangest thing and it happens to quickly to get a pic. Yesterday evening at dusk I was wondering what the fuss was and why the tom turkey was running, he never runs. and then I saw the silkie roo hanging on, kind of firmly attached to the lower part of his tail. Bizarre, they get along most of the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's liable to find out he's developed a bad habit that could get him drilled into the ground but it's still funny.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> My condolences, but I have seen it a couple of times in my life, like a switch has been flipped and then unbelievable carnage that doesn't stop until you intervene.. I have seen some downright strange stuff this Spring also. The behavior where my silkie roo latched on to the tom turkey's tail feathers happened again last evening before dusk. The tom was running around with the silkie firmly attached. He has broken three big tail feathers that way. I thought it was an isolated incident but I guess not.


*A real shame to have to destroy such a beautiful bird; I saw no suitable alternative. The other Poof cochin is pretty beat up but he will heal up fast. He a wonderful little guy who is now free ranging with the phoenix now that all the phoenix hens are brooding or have chicks. At any time I can just walk out and pick him up without him trying to get away. He seems to like the attention.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well I’d say at this point we are oh for oh, Dan! I clearly gave you one with a crazy gene mixed in there. That’s just crazy- I hate that it happened bc he WAS a sweet guy otherwise. Wild. I’m glad his bro seems to be doing better tho, poor little guy! He had to be baffled as to why he kept getting his butt kicked by his brother.... TickTock was always an easygoing bird though, I’m sure glad he has stayed that way and is working out. 

As for Miss Hens- we couldn’t be happier about her recovery, however slow. Those first couple weeks were slow going, and I had plenty of nights where I said goodbye just in case she didn’t peep at me in the morning... But she finally started drinking enough again and that has helped tremendously. She was dehydrated most of those two weeks despite my best efforts- and I refused to do anything drastic bc with her as she is I wanted it to be totally her choice... But now she IS ralllying. I’m proud of her. We already know she will likely be a house chicken. It’s ok with us.  She will also likely get a diaper so she can wander more, but that depends on a lot of stuff, so will see. 

Dan I’m so sorry you have others to care for with problems as well, that’s such a shame! Because she is absolutely stunning otherwise, I’ll be honest. And sweet as can be. And clearly a fighter too. Not your fault, stuff happens.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *OM-I see a huge difference in Hensley's eyes; a good/positive difference showing she is on the road to recovery-yeah. If you don't know what I'm referring to check out the difference in the eyes in today's picture compared to previous pictures.*
> 
> *I have concluded that there is a genetic problem with the cochin I got in that trade so many months ago. Now I know why the guy was so eager to have the trio gone and someone else's problem. Hensley is not the only chick to have problems. A younger sister developed a club foot when she was normal at hatch. A brother has leg feathering huge for its size and another with scissor beak. I won't be pairing Blue to the splash hens again. Hopefully, there won't be problems with the partridge/splash cochin chicks hatching next week.
> 
> Sorry OM, I wish I had known of this genetic issue before I gave the chick to you.*



Also, I figure we might trade some treatment items and see if there’s any common theme that might help. I’ve been loading Hens up with plenty of Omegas and anything else I can think of that assists in neurological pathway maintenance etc. So called brain foods- figure they work for us so they can’t hurt for theirs. Blueberries a ‘super food’ that she will eat, that kind of stuff. No idea if it has helped but she is starting to recover some, so I guess it’s not hurting. 
And there are the other things we have talked about feeding her to keep her general nutrition and energy up too- NutriDrench, the hand feed, etc. 
ok, just thought it was worthy info to add to the topic!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*TickTock is a grand little guy and doing much better. I looked at the calendar and the cochin eggs hatch Monday; I'm hoping to get calico splash.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That would be awesome if they came out calico on the first try! 

I realized earlier in all that I said that I didn’t say thank you- for letting me know about Hensley’s ‘siblings’ having some neuro issues too. It eases my mind that I did not do anything to cause this at least. A selfish reason to thank you, perhaps, but it does make me feel better nonetheless.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

As for foot feathering- hers is somewhat heavy but adding in the fluffy silkie makes it super poofy and super soft.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vitamin B is one of those vitamins that helps a ton with neuro issues in these guys. Having some B complex on hand is good and it doesn't become toxic like the some of the other vitamins.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Vitamin B is one of those vitamins that helps a ton with neuro issues in these guys. Having some B complex on hand is good and it doesn't become toxic like the some of the other vitamins.


Good point! I had forgotten that too!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That would be awesome if they came out calico on the first try!
> 
> I realized earlier in all that I said that I didn’t say thank you- for letting me know about Hensley’s ‘siblings’ having some neuro issues too. It eases my mind that I did not do anything to cause this at least. A selfish reason to thank you, perhaps, but it does make me feel better nonetheless.


*I thought it might ease your mind knowing it was nothing you had or hadn't done.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> As for foot feathering- hers is somewhat heavy but adding in the fluffy silkie makes it super poofy and super soft.


*The brother's heaviest longest feathering is on his thighs giving him a rather awkward stance in looks.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Also, I figure we might trade some treatment items and see if there’s any common theme that might help. I’ve been loading Hens up with plenty of Omegas and anything else I can think of that assists in neurological pathway maintenance etc. So called brain foods- figure they work for us so they can’t hurt for theirs. Blueberries a ‘super food’ that she will eat, that kind of stuff. No idea if it has helped but she is starting to recover some, so I guess it’s not hurting.
> And there are the other things we have talked about feeding her to keep her general nutrition and energy up too- NutriDrench, the hand feed, etc.
> ok, just thought it was worthy info to add to the topic!


I need something for my neurologic pathway maintenance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I need something for my neurologic pathway maintenance.


I wouldn't mind some of that.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They make it now! Basically the same thing or is the same as all those ‘brain’ vitamins. All the brain is- is neurological pathways. So- can’t say you weren’t informed at least once!  Maybe I’ll remind you in another day or two, hmm? 

(And yeah, I’m aware you smarties already knew this. Don’t worry. Just forget it!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Us forget it or you'll forget it?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Probably both!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Probably both!


Forget what?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The cochin hen hatched all ten eggs, BUT they are not from the Poofy boy, they are Blue's. Apparently I did not wait long enough after removing Blue to start leaving the eggs in the cochin nest; even though I waited between 3 and 4 weeks. I hope there isn't any genetic problems as I do not know if the problem is with both cochin hens or Blue-have to wait and see.*

*Poults hatching today-I hope.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww well that is disappointing to be sure- for you more than me I’m sure. I hate that you had to deal with that, I cannot fathom how that happens sometimes. Very bizarre and such a shame. At least we have TickTock to carry on, and you’ll know there isn’t a crazy gene in there either. 

I’ll def keep fingers and toes crossed that these ones all come out ok, with no major genetic problems.









Hensley says Good morning! She’s a feisty one!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feisty is good. Strong willed is important. This might still happen yet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*She's looking better and better. OM-stop worrying about my dealing with Poof; it happens. I knew there was a chance the chicks might be from Blue, but after three weeks I had hoped some would be from Poof. Next time around I'll try TickTock.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I assisted the last egg and it's a first. The egg was shrink wrapped, but when I broke it open the chick was alive. It's the first time I saved a chick that hadn't internally pipped. Always before when an egg was shrink wrapped the chick was dead when the egg was broken open.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I've ever assisted one that hadn't externally pipped but I have rescued lots that were shrink wrapped.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Shrink wrapped, yes, but not one that was shrink wrapped and had not internally pipped. Usually, those that can't internally pip quickly die.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM-This is one of two offspring from your boys. The other pullet looks exactly the same.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww very pretty! Nice shape overall I think. We all know I’m no expert I just know what I like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww very pretty! Nice shape overall I think. We all know I’m no expert I just know what I like.


And that's 3/4s of it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

They're nice little birds and, hopefully, they didn't inherit aggressiveness..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s the truth! 

Have I ever told you that my little poofy dorky Hensley is the bully of the yard these days? She has everyone running from her! I have never let my full-size hens out w them bc one of them is a grumpy bully too and the Serama are just too tiny, I don’t trust the chonkins around them either! Point is- everyone else runs from Hensley as she bravely chases them away to pull their feathers. Babies and all. She doesn’t discriminate!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM-Keep an eye on the serama's beaks and nails. Serama seem to get over-grown much faster than other breeds, especially when they are broody. It would seem that their tiny size doesn't provide enough weight for them to wear done the nails. Possibly it's a breed thing.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have trimmed nails already once! Maybe it’s a proportion thing too- if they grow at a similar rate as a larger chickens’ it just simply gets longer on their feet faster than a bigger one. Poorly worded but you probably get my meaning. 
But, also- That makes sense that their digging just doesn’t have the same power behind it a heavier chicken would! The beaks are going to need it soon, we had just been talking about that on Chappie. It’s probably time now if I’m noticing it.  Thanks!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I have trimmed nails already once! Maybe it’s a proportion thing too- if they grow at a similar rate as a larger chickens’ it just simply gets longer on their feet faster than a bigger one. Poorly worded but you probably get my meaning.
> But, also- That makes sense that their digging just doesn’t have the same power behind it a heavier chicken would! The beaks are going to need it soon, we had just been talking about that on Chappie. It’s probably time now if I’m noticing it.  Thanks!!


Probably a combination of all we mentioned. The hen in the house with her new chicks has nails way bigger and she had her nails done right before going broody.


----------

